# Lost footage of "Metropolis" surfaces in Argentina



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh my....

Oh my....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080703/film_nm/germany_film_metropolis_dc_2

It's not a hoax.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news!

This film is true film history. Metropolis is STILL better than 97% of what's coming out now.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

Phenomenal find. And I think the 97% number is low.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

njblackberry said:


> Phenomenal find. And I think the 97% number is low.


A great opportunity to colorize it, add CGI, 7.1 surround sound with lots of abrupt loud sounds to show off your new home theater system. :eek2:

--- CHAS


----------

